# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Zgrzytanie zębami w nocy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwracam się do Was może trochę z nietypowym problemem. Otóż często mi się zdarza, ze w nocy podczas snu zgrzytam zębami. Ja tego nie czuję ani nie słyszę, tylko mojego męża bardzo to irytuje. 
Czy to może mieć zwiążek z tarczycą???
Jak pozbyc się problemu? Czy ktoś z Was słyszał o zgrzytaniu zębami w nocy?

----------


## Gosia

Zgrzytanie zębami jest problemem wielu osób i nosi nazwę bruksizmu. Spowodowane jest najczęściej robakami znajdującymi się w naszym organizmie. Nie musimy się jednak tym bardzo przejmować, bo wystarczy zrobić specjalne badania. Jeśli przypuszczenia się potwierdzą, lekarz przepisze nam odpowiednie tabletki i po około dwóch tygodniach problem zniknie. Rzadziej zgrzytanie zębami jest objawem nerwicy lub stresu.

----------

